# Regarding rats' killer instinct



## Ikamuni (Feb 11, 2007)

I know rats prey on smaller animals. I've seen one of my rats kill my friend's mouse with a bite on the neck. It happened so fast that we weren't able to stop my rat.

So, my concern now is whether rats would attack bigger creatures or not. I was thinking of rabbits and Guinea pigs. Do you think rats will attack them? Guinea pigs and rabbits are prey in nature, right?

Does anyone know? :roll:


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

I don't really know, but I've had rats attack cats. And the dog. I think its mostly the rat itself--Scabbers didn't attack any other animal he was exposed to, but other rats have went after larger animals.


----------



## Ikamuni (Feb 11, 2007)

Rats attack dogs? OMG! Maybe the little toy dogs? I don't think a rat would attack a mastiff. Hehe.


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

Lab/chow mix. Lept out at her and ripped some of her nose off. Dog wasn't even doing anything.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If a rat thinks it's threatened I'm sure it would go after the Mastiff, if only to surprise the dog and give it time to run away.

This is part of the reason why putting rats and guinea pigs or rabbits together is a bad idea. With the other two being so much bigger than the rats the rat will feel threatened and attack, as opposed to mice, where it feels like that's prey.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

my cat Lynx has a notch missing from his ear due to a rat. He is still terrified of them LoL


----------



## kerkam (Jun 1, 2007)

like said rats will go for anything they feel threatened by and its useful to remember although animals seem tamed and humanized they will often return to natural instinct especially when afraid or stressed....


----------



## Ikamuni (Feb 11, 2007)

So, is there any animal that can coexist with rats without the rat feeling threatened or looking down on it as a meal?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Other rats?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You really shouldn't have them with other animals as a general rule, since accidents do happen. A rabbit can binky and severely hurt a rat with its kick, or the rat could go after the guineapig. Mice have been known to cohabitate with a rat but are most often injured or killed. Do you want to take that chance when just getting another rat could solve everything?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

binky? is that a rabbit-term like popcorning is for rats? lol, it's cute.

my friend michelle at caring hands tells me that she used to have a long, maybe 200 gal aquarium that she used to keep a guinea pig, rat, hamsters, and rabbit in. they were all introduced as babies and got along fine, but i'm sure that the animals' individual personalities and upbringing played a part in that. just as the guy on tv that keeps all his animals on the desk while he talks about how they are natural-born enemies says, *do not try this at home, this is the EXCEPTION*. lol.

so i'm not saying it can't be done, in fact, it *has* been done, but unless these animals are raised together as babies, it can definitely cause problems more likely than peaceful coexisting. my terriers, for one, get all agitated and excited when they see my rats, and are only allowed to sniff them if i am right there with them, talking to my dog to remind her that i'm in charge here.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

When friends put a bunny and several rats together, they ignored each other until the bunny had food the rats wanted. So the rats pulled the food out of the bunny's mouth, and the bunny appeared to be very confused. It did not attack the rats, but putting them together was a stupid idea because of the potential for disaster.


----------



## aqualaureena (Jun 2, 2007)

My rat has bit my dog in the nose, the dog wasnt bein threatning she was sniffing him. It amazes me that she could have quite easily bit his head off but he still went 4 her! He did run back onto my shoulder and brux at me the little ****!


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Even though rabbits are prey animals I think the roles would be changed if Betty (rat) and Peter (rabbit) ever met. He can be very agressive around food, or even just playing. I'm thinking it has something to do with him being an unaltered buck (which hopefully will change soon, but we're having some issues). I do have a chihuahua though that likes to play with Betty. I completely trust this dog with any creature (except big dogs and people). 

Yes, binky is a term for a rabbits version of popcorning. Most baby rabbits do it, and my previous rabbit did it all the time.


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

Whether or not it's possible, when it comes down to it, you just shouldn't keep rats with other animals. They serve no purpose to each other. Rats cannot communicate with rabbits or guinea pigs any better than they can communicate with people. If they could communicate and have full relationships with animals of other species' we wouldn't need to keep them in pairs or groups, they'd get on fine with us.


----------

